# Giant African Land Snails as feeder food



## ross100 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi all,
I recently bought a BLT and fed it African Land Snails. Wow! He absoloutely adored them and they were 2 to 4cm shell lenth. I can only get mini ones on e-bay and not larger as he is nearly fully grown. Please can someone recomend where i can buy more of the GALS's on the net or Apple snails? I would rather go through mail order to get them quicker. Many thanks.

Ross


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

sorry im being stupid but what is a BLT 
Im guessing its not like the sandwich:whistling2:


----------



## superjacko (May 25, 2009)

Just buy them small an grow them on, they grow very fast, bit gross to clean out though...


----------



## McToons (May 7, 2011)

My second feeder project (after my Dubia's are sorted) will be a GALS set up for my beardie, still a bit nervy about feeding them with shells but I'm told on here it's all good so I'm looking to give it ago. My local rep shop even knows my plans and has no issues with selling me GALS to use as a feeder.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

herper147 said:


> sorry im being stupid but what is a BLT
> Im guessing its not like the sandwich:whistling2:


Not just you. I thought of a sandwich:lol2: Made me feel hungry.

Looking at the OP's other posts, I believe it's a BTS (Blue Tongue Skink): victory:


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

andy007 said:


> Not just you. I thought of a sandwich:lol2: Made me feel hungry.
> 
> Looking at the OP's other posts, I believe it's a BTS (Blue Tongue Skink): victory:


thts what i thought blue tounge skink i have never heard of a BLT in my 8 years of keeping reps


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

McToons said:


> My second feeder project (after my Dubia's are sorted) will be a GALS set up for my beardie, still a bit nervy about feeding them with shells but I'm told on here it's all good so I'm looking to give it ago. My local rep shop even knows my plans and has no issues with selling me GALS to use as a feeder.


Why would they have an issue? They will happily sell you crickets or locusts!

They're supposed to grow and breed rapidly, but mine didn't. I don't seem to have the knack for this food growing lark. My roach colony never bred either!


----------



## McToons (May 7, 2011)

Jeffers3 said:


> Why would they have an issue? They will happily sell you crickets or locusts!
> 
> They're supposed to grow and breed rapidly, but mine didn't. I don't seem to have the knack for this food growing lark. My roach colony never bred either!


I think I remember someone in a previous thread saying they were refused GALS at a store cos of their intentions to breed as a feeder. Stores buy in crix, locs and the such as a feeder to sell off again and expect to be consumed. I can only guess that they expect you to keep GALS as "pets" rather than feeders :lol2:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

McToons said:


> I think I remember someone in a previous thread saying they were refused GALS at a store cos of their intentions to breed as a feeder. Stores buy in crix, locs and the such as a feeder to sell off again and expect to be consumed. I can only guess that they expect you to keep GALS as "pets" rather than feeders :lol2:


Not very interesting pets - but I know some people do keep them as such. Maybe I should hold back a few locusts to keep as pets next time I have some - still not very interesting, but better than snails!

Each to their own, though, I suppose.:lol2:


----------



## McToons (May 7, 2011)

Interestingly enough there was another thread in the feeder section earlier that mentions an old book that had details on keeping locs as "pets", their care etc, they were considered exotic pets back then and now a consumable...go figure! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ross100 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Did i honestly write BLT??*

Oops,
I must have been hungry when i was writing that, yep i meant BTS. Lol! Hey it's been a long day and i cracked open a bottle of stella when i was writing it, so must have gone to my head. Thanks for all your replies and not ribbing me too much!:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

A friend gave me about 100 eggs a week or 2 ago. I tried giving my beardie the eggs but he wasn't interested. Now they've hatched i gave him the snails and he loved them, think I'm gonna keep a load to grow on and give him the small ones when they hatch. 
I feed the babies the same salad stuff as my beardie and have smeared a slate with calcium powder which they do eat.


----------



## McToons (May 7, 2011)

ross100 said:


> Oops,
> I must have been hungry when i was writing that, yep i meant BTS. Lol! Hey it's been a long day and i cracked open a bottle of stella when i was writing it, so must have gone to my head. Thanks for all your replies and not ribbing me too much!:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:



Soooo anyway anyone got a care sheet for these BLT's? I kinda curious now!!! :devil:


----------



## tracey_H_ (Jan 28, 2011)

My daughter is having a couple of gals for pets for her birthday(she did want a uromastyx,sure she wont be disapointed!) Im hoping my beardie likes either the eggs or the babies,im sure my daughter wont notice a few mising :whistling2:


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

Is it only beardies that munch these or will a Leo if I remove the shells. How highly are the rated in nutritional values.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

i nearly bout a load of these a couple of weeks agon but it went pear shaped when i got asked how long i had kept gals for and my reply was never there for food :whistling2: she wasnt best pleased with that comment and quickly ushered me out the door quickly :lol2:


----------



## SteamedPolecat (Apr 11, 2011)

kirky1980 said:


> i nearly bout a load of these a couple of weeks agon but it went pear shaped when i got asked how long i had kept gals for and my reply was never there for food :whistling2: she wasnt best pleased with that comment and quickly ushered me out the door quickly :lol2:


surely they know that they're used for food too?

either way, a local shop sells em 10p a go so i'll have to get a couple for my juvi bosc


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteamedPolecat said:


> surely they know that they're used for food too?
> 
> either way, a local shop sells em 10p a go so i'll have to get a couple for my juvi bosc


i would of thought so aswell but she was having none of it and said that it was cruel :lol2:


----------



## scalestails&shells (May 29, 2011)

I seem to have a few locusts as pets now as my fussy beardie has decided he's not too fond of them any more. 

Snails as pets vs feeders, I got mine to be feeder breeders at first, but then I discovered their slimey charms - I now have a fair few snails as pets. The babies are still food for miss Deviant the BTS, though.

On feeder GALS, they grow damn fast when they're small, so just get a load of babies (or indeed, a few adults to start your own colony) and give them a week or two to grow to your required size.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

I once saw an eBay auction for some GALS and it said "to comply with eBay rules I am selling these as live food but please don't buy them if you are intending on feeding them to anything"


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

markn said:


> Is it only beardies that munch these or will a Leo if I remove the shells. How highly are the rated in nutritional values.


i would think that the slime they create would make it quite hard for a leo to eat  mine have enough trouble getting a medium silk worm down their throats :O


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Tombo46 said:


> I once saw an eBay auction for some GALS and it said "to comply with eBay rules I am selling these as live food but please don't buy them if you are intending on feeding them to anything"


Awww thats sweet. 

I have a colony and i put them in lots of vivs, you'll be amazed what eats them. 

Jay


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Tombo46 said:


> I once saw an eBay auction for some GALS and it said "to comply with eBay rules I am selling these as live food but please don't buy them if you are intending on feeding them to anything"


 
It's odd how some people respond, isn't it? I can't see the problem with feeding GALS to reptiles. I can also happily enjoy interacting with my daughter's two Dumbo Rats, but have no problem with feeding other pre-killed, frozen rodents to a snake. When you suggest using surplus reptile breeding stock as food, though, you get a very different reaction - including from me. I know it's illogical, but I can't change it easily.


----------



## BeenzandCarlos (Apr 25, 2011)

Giant land snail HELP - Wild About Britain

just for a giggle


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Would be a good way of getting rid of GALS as they breed sooo quick :whistling2:


----------

